# Need someone that understainds



## jpwelder79 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a lot of things going on and it is hard to talk to anyone because they do not understaind the pain and fustration that I have/am going through. I would like to find someone to vent to and listen to their venting.


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

I sure do understand getting hit by not just one problem. Hard to find any balance when the mind is in constant worry mode. Feel free to vent...


----------



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

Tell me your stroy man, I've been going through a melting pot of **** aswell, we can vent back and fourth.


----------



## jpwelder79 (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure where to begin but I am from the typical split home story and I had to deal with all of that baggage from a young age. I have always felt like a loner and allways got along great with the ladies but never had many male buddys. I always size other males up when I see them, fight or flight I assume. I really have no trust of anyone but I would consider myself to very trustworthy. By the time I hit High School I would seem to have very drastic mood swings and I would black out on occasion. I met the girl of my dreams and she broke my heart and I was devistated.. My grandfather died that I was close to a year later and then a close friend that was an ex died a couple months later and then my grandmother died a couple months from that. I hooked up with the wrong people and was thrown into drugs and prositutes and got kicked out of school..

Any way I could keep going and going but the issue is my mood swings and rage. Then I fell into a depression that I was contiplating taking my life. That is when I decided to try to get help to figure me out. So over the last five years or so I have been told that I had depression, anxiety,add, ocd and now I came accross Misophonia on line. That F***en decribes 75% of my problems.. I wish these people would have a clue what the fu*k is wrong with me so I could have a somewhat nrmale life. 

I am married and my wife knows I have issues and she says that I scare her sometimes but when I try to talk to her about what I am going through, she thinks it is a joke. And if I indeed have Misophonia, I try to ask her to be quiet, then to shut up and then I blow up because of her voice. If she would just shut the Fuc* up when I ask the first time, her voice would not rise in pitch and volume and it would give me a min. to think in the quiet. I have totaly seperated my self from my faimly includeing my children and I know it is not fair for anyone to live like that. But I can not staind the noise that people make, I have to hold in so much rage whils my kids eat, tell there three hour stories or when they all talk at once. 

On top of all of that I am on meds that kill my sex drive. However, I do have a problem with flirting with ladies. I don't think I would act on any of it but I can not say that I would not. That would just be iceing on the cake. I am to young to be dealing with sexual issues and the only way that I get slight releif is to keep taking my drugs.

I just need to have people that has a slight idea what the hel* I am going through to talk to. I have plenty more to say but I am getting pissed just thinking about this **** so I will leave it at this...


----------



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

Thats rough **** man I can relate to the heartbreak and feeling isolated from your own family it sucks. I feel in love with this girl over the summer and she cheated on me and started dating my best friend I still feel the pain everyday and I'm trying to run from depression, suicidal thoughts and everyday anxiety. My parents split when I was 14 and me and my dad have pretty much been slowly losing touch ever since. My mom is always here for me and I still live with her but I hate her boyfriend so I rarely even leave my room, I'm terrified to get a job and everyone just thinks I'm making this social anxiety thing up and I'm lazy. My friends got me into drugs and turned me into something I'm not, I regret my past and it haunts me everyday, I don't really know who I am anymore just waking up is a struggle nowadays.


----------



## viryan23 (Dec 13, 2012)

jpwelder79 said:


> I have a lot of things going on and it is hard to talk to anyone because they do not understaind the pain and fustration that I have/am going through. I would like to find someone to vent to and listen to their venting.


How heavy is your feeling of sadness and frustration? You should choose correctly to whom you will share your thoughts. Maybe you should better seek a guidance counselor. We all know not all people can understand. Maybe they will listen but cannot understand.


----------

